# AWESOME Picture Thread ~ just add your own



## Melensdad

Here is a mixture of real honest to goodness awesome mixed in with some fictional awesome.  

Please add your own awesome as you see fit 










































You will never find a more awesome hero than this:


----------



## Melensdad

OK, whats more awesome than girls, guns, and Bacon!! How about all in one picture!!!






*Or that first time you looked across a room and for the first time in your life you believe in love at first site!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Worry not! I shall find pics to both amaze and astound.
Stay tuned..

Good pics Bob.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*Maters! Lots of them! *






*WTH? *


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 47127



Cocked and NOT LOCKED ............. who you gonna shoot today?

Yeah a saw no mag but you never know about the chamber .............


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 47134


 

  That last one perty much says it all . Thanks PG


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Weiner dog cupcakes with graham cracker heads and tails.. lol


----------



## Ironman

*Re: AWESOME ass Thread ~ just add your own*


----------



## Melensdad

And the story that goes with that sign:  http://www.brenhambanner.com/articles/2010/08/19/news/news03.txt



> About a month ago, Chappell Hill Bank president Edward Smith looked at a sign on the front door prohibiting concealed weapons from his business and decided to make a policy change.
> 
> Licensed to carry a handgun? Come on in, and bring your weapon.
> 
> The sign, now prominently displayed on the bank’s front door, says, “Lawful concealed carry permitted on these premises. Management recognizes the Second Amendment of the U.S. Constitution as an inalienable right of all citizens. We therefore support and encourage the carrying of licensed concealed weapons.”


----------



## tsaw

This tat is soooo wrong!!






More at:

http://www.barnorama.com/the-best-tattoo-collection-ever/


----------



## darroll

Our desert, berry pie.


----------



## Doc

Here is a pic of a WWII ship.  LST 325.  I 'think' it's home-port now days is Evansville Indiana.  It was part of the US Navy fleet that landed troops and tanks at Normandy then it was used by Greece in their Navy before somehow finding it's way back to the US.

It will be part of the Marietta Sternwheel festival in a few weeks, but first it will make an appearance in Pittsburgh PA, and Wheeling WV.  It's on it's way to Pittsburgh in this pic.  It is just passing my boat club's docks and you'll see my houseboat in the pic (the one with the big blue cooler on the front and the power blue canvas).  Pretty cool, ehh?


----------



## Cowboy

Very cool Doc , Nice boat as well .


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice pic. Bet that one did not have anyway problem getting folks to yield to it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Doc! How cool is that? Nice pic


----------



## Big Dog

I remember your boat ................................ a little ............


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> I remember your boat ................................ a little



Well you did spend a long time on it









drinking 
And a bunch of us right there with ya


----------



## Big Dog

OhioTC18 said:


> Well you did spend a long time on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drinking
> And a bunch of us right there with ya



I remember most of it but what I remember the last 3 hours is like looking through a fog. I know I made the walk off the dock and was hamming it up but don't think it wasn't tough ........... I was trashed ........


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom

Umm, that ain't cannon powder Bill.

Big Dog just cut a little "poof.

We all have gastric disturbances now and then...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## waybomb

Earth and moon, from 114,000,000 miles, or 10 light seconds...

Messenger Spacecraft.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

Hurricane Earl from the Space Station

Earl


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Umm, that ain't cannon powder Bill.
> 
> Big Dog just cut a little "poof.
> 
> We all have gastric disturbances now and then...




Damn burrito's give me away every time .............


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl

^^ LOL!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Howz about that Winehouse tidbit ta boot .........................


----------



## jpr62902

Darth Chef:


----------



## pelican

darroll had me at pie...


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1306509/3Rs-meant-rations-roller-skates--real-education-School-pictures-1940s-50s-60s.html

They  are a snapshot of a bygone age and as these charming pictures from the  Forties, Fifties and Sixties show, growing up in post-war Britain was an  experience that would be unrecognisable to today's children. 



It  was a time when school dinners meant clearing your plate, however  unappetising the food; playtime meant rough and tumble games and lessons  involved learning to write using a slate and chalk... 





And God bless Mummy and Daddy...Morning prayers led by teacher







Anyone for second helpings? A junior Fanny Craddock enjoys her work







Playing in the traffic: Trikes and cardboard cars teach road safety in 1939







Last straw: free school milk is a touchy subject today, but in 1953 it was essential







Down the hatch: Gargling for protection against flu at a Welsh school in 1938







Sticky wicket: No bails, but this would-be Geoff Boycott from 1964 has bought his own pads







A study in concentration: From the days when every school desk had a slate and some chalk







Little chefs: Youngsters get a patriotic lesson on the ingredients for Empire pudding







Blanket coverage: The open window suggests this was a treatment for tuberculosis







Rollerball: Grazes are part of the fun during soccer on skates







Bottoms up: A hard-headed approach to exercise







Plain fare: School meals were nourishing though the little girl doesn't seem too convinced







Mud larks: Wait til Mum sees you




​


----------



## Ironman

This pic is kinda awesome


----------



## JEV

Please excuse me for saying this, but that is one PERFECT ass. I am awestruck!


----------



## bczoom

As good as Big Dog's avatar???  Tough call but I'm going with the rainbow...


----------



## JEV

bczoom said:


> As good as Big Dog's avatar???  Tough call but I'm going with the rainbow...


...and I'll stick with the muscular gluteus maximus.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## rlk

Great picture Ironman.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> They are a snapshot of a bygone age and as these charming pictures from the Forties, Fifties and Sixties show, growing up in post-war Britain was an experience that would be unrecognisable to today's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mud larks: Wait til Mum sees you​


 
Those were some really cool shots from the past


----------



## Doc

Truly awesome pic IronMan.     the water is so clear it appears the boat is floating in mid air.


----------



## Cowboy

Great pic Ironman . Reminds me of a few water scenery type pics I have saved over the years I found on the net . I thought I,d share


----------



## HIGHLANDER

My brother at school.


----------



## darroll

This is what my wife does in her idle time.
She crochet's baby clothes for our armed forces babies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hugs a bunch to your wife, Little Darroll.
That's very special.


----------



## Melensdad

Photoshopped but awesome


----------



## Ironman

*Lake Superior*

*A pic I took when I was at Big Bay State Park on Madeline Island, WI.





*


----------



## Ironman

*Another pic of Lake Superior. It's a really clean lake - I love it up there.







*


----------



## pirate_girl

Beautiful


----------



## pirate_girl

Polar bear pics that Foggy sent to me


----------



## jokerfella

Brett Favre as a toddler


----------



## Gatorboy

darroll said:


> Our desert, berry pie.



Desert?  Was it _that_ dry?

I guess I'll contribute ... here are some images I photographed two weeks ago:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## rlk

Muleman, what is the location of all those cars?  I know I don't get out much, but I have never seen anything like that.

Bob


----------



## thcri RIP

rlk said:


> Muleman, what is the location of all those cars?  I know I don't get out much, but I have never seen anything like that.
> 
> Bob



I would guess Los Angeles.


----------



## fogtender

Mt. McKinley a few weeks ago when I was driving back North from Anchorage, it had a few clouds hanging on it....






These mountains are just to the Southwest of Mt. McKinley and look like they belong in the "Lord of the Rings"... 
They look pretty scary in as the rest of the mountains, just look cool...


----------



## jokerfella

You gotta go.  You gotta go.


----------



## Bulldog1401

My personal favorite Awesome picture. I am a little prejudice though... she is my youngest!!! And yes she whoops up on the boys in just about any sport she plays!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

My little Kasey grandbrat.
She is awesome.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Good pics.
Your little grandbrat sure does look ORNERY!!!!!!    Probably takes after her grandma.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good pics.
> Your little grandbrat sure does look ORNERY!!!!!!    Probably takes after her grandma.  LOL


She is ornery, and of course she does!


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


>


 
That one tells a story that makes you want to weep, you can see that uniform is tattered and yet has been cared for.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## loboloco

Ironman, that is truly beautiful


----------



## snow dog

sunset


----------



## JackieBlue

That's beautiful SD!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Chama N.M.


----------



## Doc

What a pic AutoFab.   
Did you take the pic?   If so were you able to drive up to that point or were you hiking / climbing?   Those hills look so steep.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Doc said:


> What a pic AutoFab.
> Did you take the pic? If so were you able to drive up to that point or were you hiking / climbing? Those hills look so steep.


 
Yes,its the top of a very hard climb in the brazos canyon cliffs, lots of good memory's there.


----------



## berg

sure wish mom hadn't divorced dad....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

San Pedro Parks Wilderness


----------



## a5gunner

some sweet moves there


----------



## HIGHLANDER

School Daze.


----------



## Ironman

*Re: AWESOME video*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqG6CXPEhWw"]YouTube        - Twin Blown and Quad Turbo Diesel Truck[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

for lollie- my Mom as a pirate-
she looks ferocious wielding that sword, huh-


----------



## luvs

& her & vinny- he won $100 for his costume


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> & her & vinny- he won $100 for his costume



LOL
Thanks Aubrey!!
Vinny makes a good Gene Simmons and Mom isn't a bad pirate!


----------



## luvs

thx! she was in her knee-high leather boots. those woulda looked cuter, 'cept she changed them


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> thx! she was in her knee-high leather boots. those woulda looked cuter, 'cept she changed them


Probably a lot more comfy.
We pirates don't really like knee-high leather boots.
Arrrrrrr!

Love to Mom and Gene, umm I mean.. Vinny.

Does he like KISS?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MWQl1auShg"]KISS 1976 - King Of The Night Time World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

my Mom luvs those boots, though she is pointing her sword the wrong way in her solo pic. she wouldn't make a very great pirate, methinks. yep~
yeah, i'll play that for him- appreciated!


----------



## fogtender

luvs said:


> for lollie- my Mom as a pirate-
> she looks ferocious wielding that sword, huh-



That's one scary pirate!


----------



## luvs

yeah


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

It's a lever action something-or-another...


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> It's a lever action something-or-another...


 Jeeze it sucks getting old, I spent more time looking at the rifle.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Cowboy said:


> Jeeze it sucks getting old, I spent more time looking at the rifle.



Ditto    dammit!


----------



## luvs

my first ornament besides the usual adornments. then, my 1st ornament next to my wellies


----------



## muleman RIP

Cute little boots.We need pics of the tree all decked out.


----------



## luvs

i adorn w/ with silver & redd. that's my next task. pix shall follow soon- i'm thinking tonite. i got a kick from them 'lil boots. practically wellies replicas!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's nice Aubrey!


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie- i'm re-posting as the pic wasn't rotated. as i'd said, the e x. cord was being fussy, so i topped it w/ the stillers ornament & my boots. relaxing. then after the relaxing, cleaning!


----------



## luvs

Christmas hair! it'll be so colorful when i wake later on.

(shhhhh, this 'lil bitch is trying to get some snooze now)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

They don't call him king for nothing!


----------



## Big Dog

When times were fun and not so PC!


----------



## luvs

here's one-


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> here's one-


----------



## luvs

reminds me of my Mom when i used to get in trouble as a kiddo- 'get _over_ here *now*!!


----------



## luvs

& then it doubles as a mop head, a 3-D pac-man guy, & the cashier said it looks like an octopus. i forewent saying octo- means '8' & gracefully paid for my groceries, smiling.


----------



## Kane




----------



## luvs




----------



## luvs

for believers~


----------



## Bamby

Baboon Crossing ??? 



I think I'd rather skip this hospital for one down the road!! 



Kinda at a loss of words for this one..


----------



## Bamby

Kinda like baiting a trap, do yea think??

 

This one taken at a boat launch, wheelchairs, and alligators what an interesting combination.. 



Hoping this sign is more effective at saving people than deer crossing signs are at saving deer.. 

And saving what I consider the best for last......



Pretty much describes many of the roads in this area....


----------



## 300 H and H

So true!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## luvs

a really sweet mural on a once abandoned building. i was taken to that section 4 the 1st time 2 see that. there's others similar near it. completely flat wall; it looks so multi-dimentional in person.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> a really sweet mural on a once abandoned building. i was taken to that section 4 the 1st time 2 see that. there's others similar near it. completely flat wall; it looks so multi-dimentional in person.


I looks multi-dimensional in the pic to.


----------



## luvs

thanx, doc~


----------



## squerly

Thanks Mr. Mule. I really relate to that...


----------



## luvs

--


----------



## muleman RIP

For sure Luvs!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Kewl Pool.   
Any idea what city / hotel that is?


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Kewl Pool.
> Any idea what city / hotel that is?


No Doc, I did a quick search and couldn't find out where that is. Looks like fun though!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> No Doc, I did a quick search and couldn't find out where that is. Looks like fun though!


Here's one in Sweden.
Man, I'd like to swim in one of those! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K7r31xYlXA"]Cool overhanging swimming pool on roof in Gothenburg, Sweden      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## luvs

yep. pittsburghese @ its best~ those sewers! oh, i meant sawyers. or was it lawyerz. sumpthin'.


----------



## luvs

----


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

i'll have great pix soon! the furries flocked in yesterday. (good!- they bring in the $$, & plenty of it!)
yesterday i only saw 2. this afternoon, i spotted a several of them taking pix w/ people.
goin' dahntahn 4 pix of 'em soon.


----------



## luvs

i think her Pops may be slightly upset, here


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 61871



Nice.  Thanks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Nice.  Thanks!


Cried when I saw that pic.


----------



## luvs

pix honoring Americans that gave or give thier all


----------



## Ironman

*Awesome*

*"Man is not free unless government is limited."*

.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^


----------



## muleman RIP

Ice cream for the kids!


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> Cried when I saw that pic.


It's always said that the worst thing that can happen to a man is to have a good lookin' daughter.  After I sired my two healthy boys, also had the doc go snip-snip, just to be sure.


----------



## luvs

this is so neat. they built it using sand & h2o. it's @ the 3 rivers regatta. it was tough to get a good pic.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

luvs said:


> this is so neat. they built it using sand & h2o. it's @ the 3 rivers regatta. it was tough to get a good pic.


Believe it or not, *Elmer's Glue* is the magic ingredient necessary for detailed sand art. It actually stands up to a good rain shower.

Seems the greatest threats to masterpieces like this are late-nite drunks and vandals.


----------



## luvs

kane, she explained how they made it & probably eliminated a few details. i thought glue, like u thought, maybe a semblance of a fixitave spray of sorts.
http://www.threeriversregatta.net/Sandsational.htm


----------



## luvs




----------



## Tweeker

Where I wanna be


----------



## Cowboy

Tweeker said:


> Where I wanna be


 Perty picture Tweeker, i spent quite a bit of time there years ago.


----------



## loboloco

Dibs on the 3d cactus to the right.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

i'm smad @ u, muley. made me all weepy. great pic.


----------



## Kane

luvs said:


> i'm smad @ u, muley. made me all weepy. great pic.


(choke)  me, too, luvs.

I was once laid up in the hospital for all of eight months  -  in and out of death  -  and the wife would sneak in my little terrier mutt.  Good medicine.  The best medicine other than morphine.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> i'm smad @ u, muley. made me all weepy. great pic.


That fella reminds me a lot of my uncle Johnny. He had a mutt that was his inseparable companion during his last few years.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> That fella reminds me a lot of my uncle Johnny. He had a mutt that was his inseparable companion during his last few years.


his doggy knew. there is nothing like an animal, its instinct, luv, & the way they'll stay next to thier human during the harshest of times.


----------



## luvs

drink. drank. drunk. if ur me, get a tattoo, piercing, & blonde ur hair if ur cool like 'dat & having a midlife crsis.. not that i know anyone that would.......


----------



## luvs

or try 'an get rid of your modelling agency. then u get amazing amts. of recruit requests & the agency grasps onto u as if ur made of sheer 24k gold. amazing. ukers.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> or try 'an get rid of your modelling agency. then u get amazing amts. of recruit requests & the agency grasps onto u as if ur made of sheer 24k gold. amazing. ukers.


You're signed on with a modeling agency?


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> You're signed on with a modeling agency?


yeah, lollie. that's why i'm so into gettin' pix w/ me in 'em. they're soooo finicky. they need a semblance of an a+ in each photo submitted for ur profile.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

-yep. shoulda placed a tent. rite there.
-nieces get 1st pick when u win a game. next win, u pick the Stillers football 4 urself.
-sometimes i luv to just take stuff into my mind


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

^^ I wanna be there.. :/


----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> View attachment 62436


 
Are those old growth logs ?
Must be worth a fortune 
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

ain't it so correct~


----------



## pirate_girl

Pretty maids all in a row..


----------



## muleman RIP

That could be my place only with cats. They are fun to watch in the winter time. They move with the sun.


----------



## pirate_girl

That first one is lying just like Gretch does on her side.
Front paws together like she's praying, back ones crossed.

Sometimes she plops down flat on her tummy, with all four splayed.
She looks like a rug.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Catavenger




----------



## luvs

nostalgia~


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


>



Dat's a cute kitty!


----------



## luvs

awwww~


----------



## muleman RIP

Loaded down, heading for home.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*bacon*


----------



## muleman RIP

That is rude to tease folks with pics like that.


----------



## Ironman

You started it with your homemade Buttermilk biscuit thread!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> View attachment 62995


 
That is amazing.

I cannot remember a phone number long enough to dail it.


----------



## luvs




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 63190



"PLEASE WASH ME"  -  "NOT"


----------



## Ironman

*Something for Nixon*


----------



## nixon

Ironman ....... I told you not to mention it until it was perfected!!


----------



## muleman RIP

No mortar used to hold it together.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> No mortar used to hold it together.



What keeps it together?


----------



## Kane

squerly said:


> What keeps it together?


Gravity.  Built around falsework, removed once final keystone is set.  Beautiful job.


----------



## muleman RIP

Kane said:


> Gravity.  Built around falsework, removed once final keystone is set.  Beautiful job.


Yep! been there for over 150 years. Same principle used to build the Rockville bridge over the Susquehanna river.


----------



## squerly

Obviously the concept is working, but it just looks like someone could push on it and over it would go!


----------



## Ironman

*Smile*


----------



## pirate_girl

awwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

..


----------



## pirate_girl

That's cool squerly!


----------



## muleman RIP

Keeping the tree theme going...


----------



## muleman RIP

Fire ants forming a bridge to escape the flooding in Mississippi.


----------



## rlk

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what do you use to control fire ants?

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

No clue on the ants.


----------



## Tweeker

rlk said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but what do you use to control fire ants?
> 
> Bob


 I don't know but it seems that water won't do it 
Tweeker


----------



## Garmins_Dad

Relaxing...


----------



## muleman RIP

Flood buddies pulling together.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## nixon

I love cats


----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


>


 
*I'm sorry but there simply are no words for a seat belt applied like that.*

Why am I feeling so damm hungry?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Litter mates


----------



## Ironman

*Rare White Tiger*






.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mak2

Inside out boobies just aint right.


----------



## Leni

Agreed!  Looks like it hurts too.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> Inside out boobies just aint right.


I don't think real bobbies do that.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

Kane said:


> I don't think real bobbies do that.


 
Agreed. 

Muleman

I love the idea of incorporating the wheelchair into the costume.


----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## Leni

That is one cool canoe!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

They should expand this to all their stores.


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> They should expand this to all their stores.



Amen, Muley!   Reps sent.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

She's a heck of a shot.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> She's a heck of a shot.



I wish that my .50 caliber could make her jiggle like that.  OH wait, I don't have a .50 caliber.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*work it baby*


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Awesome pics Bamby and Muley.   

Bamby is that the Muskingum close to Marietta?  Beautiful.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## cpsseals

A regular to our front lawn, he will almost eat from our hands.


----------



## EastTexFrank

cpsseals said:


> A regular to our front lawn, he will almost eat from our hands.



He's a big boy!!!!!


----------



## cpsseals

EastTexFrank said:


> He's a big boy!!!!!


 
The fence he's clearing is just under my chin and I'm 6'3"!  He'll put the run on the Llamas but he has never shown any aggression toward people, yet.


----------



## BigAl RIP

My turn ...Local pictures all taken around the ranch . The wife is becoming a good picture taker with that new camera !!


----------



## cpsseals

Wow!  She is a great picture taker!  Nice.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ain't it great living with wildlife instead of nosey neighbors?


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Ain't it great living with wildlife instead of nosey neighbors?


 
great pix, agreed. 

these locals ain't nebby, 'cept fer 1.


----------



## cpsseals

These are the second best part for a man to retire to the country. The first is not having to run inside, hopping up and down to take a pee wondering if the aging prostate will hold back the flood.


----------



## FrancSevin

cpsseals said:


> These are the second best part for a man to retire to the country. The first is not having to run inside, hopping up and down to take a pee wondering if the aging prostate will hold back the flood.


 That's funny.

I tell the wife I pee everywhere to keep the Coyotes away.


----------



## muleman RIP

FrancSevin said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I tell the wife I pee everywhere to keep the Coyotes away.


And the bears. It does work. Trouble is holding it till I walk around behind the barn and down to the bee yard. I also water the section of fence around the garden that opens to take the tractor in and out.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Ain't it great living with wildlife instead of nosey neighbors?


 
i have my binoculars on. we know ur a city guy when we're not lookin. or we let u think we're oblivious, anyhow. i see u over in the shrubs. good. yinz can weedwack 'em in the morning. take my bags of kitty litter to the curb, too. sweep that concrete of that salt, also. & take my cat that breaks stuff.

1 of ur pet cats is on my porch again, btw. i only have so much cat food, u know.


----------



## Popeye

I sincerely hope this one is up to standard.


----------



## muleman RIP

Great pic. That is a stark contrast in colors.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## rlk

+1

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

Now that's an awesome picture Mule!  Were is it?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Now that's an awesome picture Mule!  Were is it?


You expect me to remember from 11 days ago? That is as bad as you can't remember how to spell WHERE! I think it was in Mexico or Guatemala.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> You expect me to remember from 11 days ago? That is as bad as you can't remember how to spell *WHERE*! I think it was in Mexico or Guatemala.


Clown... I've been sick for a wweek, not supprising I can't spel anythingtoday...

It is a pretty awesome picture though.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP

This one is in Hamilton,Tx.


----------



## Doc

Gorgeous!!!!!!!  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

They will sleep just about anyplace that they can get into.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## JEV

Coming home tonight after helping a friend put up a new ham radio antenna, saw this drop dead gorgeous sunset as I drove West in Kirtland, Ohio.


----------



## Doc

Moon over Grand Canyon


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Below is a pic of just how big the prehistoric shark Megalodon's jaw is. The other photo is a comparison of Megalodon's size to today's Great White Shark!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## luvs

maybe my babies'll be born there.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## JimVT

a deer at our local golf coarse.


----------



## Doc

Cute Baby Elephant


----------



## Doc

Chimney Rock North Carolina


----------



## Doc

I would love some furniture like this ....it sure would be HEAVY.


----------



## Melensdad

I know there are a lot of words there but I only saw _*"tied up by Olivia Wilde"*
_


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Danang Sailor

This might work ... as long as we keep Leni here for ourselves!   (Yes, I'm ungenerous - so sue me. )


----------



## luvs

cigars  & cheap booze~


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom

Cool pic of the moon over a Pittsburgh skyscraper.

http://time.com/3308630/harvest-supermoon-most-haunting-photo/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Mason in January, at 2.5 m/o. This is pretty awesome


----------



## Melensdad

America! **** YEAH!


----------



## Doc

F 18 Breaks Speed of Sound.   Awesome shot, perfect timing.


----------



## Leni

Beautiful Doc.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> F 18 Breaks Speed of Sound.   Awesome shot, perfect timing.



I've loved pics of jets doing that since I saw my first one in _The Navy Times_ a couple of decades back.  Here are a few from my
collection:


----------



## Doc

Good ones DS.  Thanks for sharing.  
I love those pics too.


----------



## JEV

Do you blame him???


----------



## Leni

All I can say is WOW!  I want a ride in one of those babies someday but my chances are none and nil.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Add me to the like list.

I was outside working on the day after 9/11 when a pilot took off in his little plane from Wood County Airport, a few miles from our house, flying towards Dallas at a time when all private aircraft were supposed to be grounded.  They dispatched a fighter who was flying patrol over eastern Louisiana to chase him down.  That pilot came low over our house on full afterburners.  The noise was frikkin' incredible.  He must have shattered windows from Shreveport to Dallas.  I know that I walked round and checked mine.  It was awesome to see and hear.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Dmorency

Looks like could have been one of my moose hunting trips.


----------



## Doc

Mile 547, LMR (Lower Mississippi River)


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Mile 547, LMR (Lower Mississippi River)




Great picture!  Greenville, "Towboat Capital of the World!"


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Natures Beauty


----------



## mtntopper

*Summer And Winter!    * Hazelton Peak in the WY Bighorn Mountains.


----------



## pirate_girl

Haworth, West Yorkshire, England.

I shall speak about it a little, and a photo.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KfgnLSHL9U


----------



## Dmorency

WOW!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Leni

OMG!  I'm drooling.


----------



## JEV

"..._and lead me NOT into temptation..._"


----------



## Danang Sailor

Coronary occlusion on a toasted bun!


----------



## JimVT

took this myself 
 hi five??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

This is today, on the Tunnel of Trees (M 119) between Petoskey and Harbor Springs.  Isn't this beautiful???


----------



## pirate_girl

Inside my house of worship.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

He found the nurse that took care of him after the heart surgery when he was 10.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> He found the nurse that took care of him after the heart surgery when he was 10.


She looks familiar.


----------



## MrLiberty

It may say spring on the calender, but.........

Harbor Springs Michigan today....


----------



## Doc

Eye Candy from Colorado


----------



## Melensdad

1 Peter 5 has a video message  for ISIS

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uSv4vBcFyvo


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

Night ice flows in the straits of Mackinac last night.


----------



## MrLiberty

The Uniroyal Tire on I-94 near Detroit.






Inside the tire






A little history of the tire.

http://www.uniroyaltires.com/about/gianttire.html


----------



## bczoom

MrLiberty said:


> Inside the tire


Is that the epitome of "steel belted" radial?


----------



## pirate_girl

My new Granddaughter, Maddy.
My brother's wife took this photo.





She's a good baby, content and happy!

I sang her a song today to the tune of Neil Diamond's Sweet Caroline.
It went a little something like this..

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hs5Vd4Ggfb


----------



## pirate_girl

Nancy Reagan places flowers on Ronald Reagan's gravesite at
the Presidential Library in Simi Valley Friday, June 5 2015


----------



## mtntopper

Sheep camp on the Southern Bighorn Mountains early am on Friday. Another night safe from the wolves that roam the area!


----------



## fclom

Obama in Russian army


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


>



I love the barrel racing.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


+1!!  (The system wouldn't let me give you reps.)


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Back in better times (OJ lol)
Hey Jim, did you mention Howaaaaaaad Cosell?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Back in better times (OJ lol)
> Hey Jim, did you mention Howaaaaaaad Cosell?



Yes, I did.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper

Here Hold My Beer! 

Maybe a bit intense to be drinking a beer. Hats off to all the firefighters still on the fire lines in the Pacific Northwest!



Dan Montelli That was a drop I made on the Twisp fire in Washington in August.


----------



## Dmorency

Maybe you had to be there..awesome to me...


----------



## Leni

Oh Man!  I want to wet a line in that stream.


----------



## luvs

my nickname was/is 'wednesday'.


----------



## pirate_girl

A 15 year old German soldier cries after being captured by US forces during World War II.  With both of his parents dead, he volunteered for a Luftwaffe anti-aircraft crew in order to support himself. When this photo was taken, he had walked over 60 miles in order to avoid being captured by the Soviets.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Helen, a telephone and switchboard operator at Many Glacier Hotel, Babb, MT, 1925.*

http://engineeringhistory.tumblr.com/post/132416073559/helen-a-telephone-and-switchboard-operator-at


----------



## Doc

Titantic vs Modern Day Ship


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Doc

Central Park a week before Thanksgiving.  Beautiful.


----------



## pirate_girl

Old Man Winter


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Mount Etna today:


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> Mount Etna today:



A total disregard for EPA regulations today. Obama is not happy.


----------



## MrLiberty

Petosky Michigan yesterday morning


----------



## Kane

MrLiberty said:


> Petosky Michigan yesterday morning



Of course you know ... this flies in the face of Obama's war in global warming. Totally contrary to the narrative. So stifle it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

yes!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember when?


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Remember when?


I remember a dial like that, but we only had channels 7 & 10 actually available!


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Remember when?



Like DS, I can remember a dial like that but we only had *one* channel available.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Like DS, I can remember a dial like that but we only had *one* channel available.



We started with two.  NBC was on 3 and CBS was 6.  A few years later the ABC affiliate in Lawton put a translator in between Lawton and Wichita Falls so we got ABC on channel 7. Later (1960 or so) ch 7 built a new taller tower that covered the entire area.

No one has commented the missing channel one.  After the channel assignments were made the FCC reassigned that spectrum, 44-50 MHz to the Land Mobile Service for two way radio service for fire, police, industrial, transportation and business services.  I think in 1948 or 1949.  I was only two, memory is kind of foggy from that period.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Somehow, that seems appropriate!


----------



## Dmorency

jim slagle said:


> Remember when?[/QUOTE What do you mean remember??


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dmorency said:


> jim slagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean remember??
Click to expand...


Hey!  You got one of those new ones with the UHF tuner!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## tiredretired

Mount Washington Hotel with the mountain in the background.  Taken Oct. 7, 2016.


----------



## MrHappy




----------



## pirate_girl

who dat? lol


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> who dat? lol


Nope.  Too many ears.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Nope.  Too many ears.


Said the wise man.


----------



## MrHappy




----------



## bczoom

Took me a second then I LOL'ed.


----------



## MrLiberty

From Farwell Michigan.....


----------



## pirate_girl

oh boy!


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> oh boy!




To much lettuce.....


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> To much lettuce.....


Looks perfect to me. lol


----------



## Rinso68




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

pirate_girl said:


>



That is awesome!


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> oh boy!



Now that's my idea of a BLT.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

Cozumel sunset.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


>


 Poor moose


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> oh boy!



Is that pepper bacon?? It is sooo good!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Is that pepper bacon?? It is sooo good!



Yep!


----------



## MrLiberty

would you live here?  I would.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


That is a *lot* of steaks, roasts, and ground meat!  A family of four could eat on that for six months or more with a bit of creative
cooking.


----------



## zekeusa

MrLiberty said:


> would you live here?  I would.



Only if the pool is heated!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mom finally shared it in her own way.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Mom finally shared it in her own way.



Have to laugh, it says oleo....LOL!  My mom said that all the time for margarine.  She was old school.


----------



## zekeusa

MrLiberty said:


> Have to laugh, it says oleo....LOL!  My mom said that all the time for margarine.  She was old school.



Oleo in the aircraft industry stands for oil. 1/2 cup?


----------



## FrancSevin

MrLiberty said:


> would you live here? I would.



Nope!

The design is a neat concept but suffers an engineering flaw. The granite support would have been compromised with the hammer drilling.

It will likely fail during an evening sunset as the water freezes in the cracks and wedge the Granite apart.

Kewel Concept though. No noisy neighbors

I like that.


----------



## MrLiberty

FrancSevin said:


> Nope!
> 
> The design is a neat concept but suffers an engineering flaw. The granite support would have been compromised with the hammer drilling.
> 
> It will likely fail during an evening sunset as the water freezes in the cracks and wedge the Granite apart.
> 
> Kewel Concept though. No noisy neighbors
> 
> I like that.



There are many flaws in it, plumbing being something a friend pointed out.  However, this is however a photoshopped picture, but makes for interesting conversation.


----------



## pirate_girl

She's 90 as of last month.
Ann Taylor Cook was about 4 months old in 1927 when her image was sketched in charcoal by a family friend. The drawing was submitted to Gerber a year later when Gerber put out a call for images to be used in its new baby food advertisements. Cook's picture became the company's official trademark in 1931.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Obscure Fact:  The models used in Grant Wood's famous picture _American Gothic_, depicting a "typical" Midwestern farm couple,
were not farmers, but Wood's personal dentist and his daughter.  Do you know if this is actually those two?


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Obscure Fact:  The models used in Grant Wood's famous picture _American Gothic_, depicting a "typical" Midwestern farm couple,
> were not farmers, but Wood's personal dentist and his daughter.  Do you know if this is actually those two?



I would imagine so Popeye.
Love Americana, trivia and history concerning photos like that.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> I would imagine so Popeye.
> Love Americana, trivia and history concerning photos like that.



A lot to be said for a pure, clean, simple life.


----------



## pirate_girl

Generosity


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Generosity


Wow.  Just ... *Wow!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Wow.  Just ... *Wow!!*



I hope that was real, and think it is.
Never know what sort of awesomeness one can find on the internets.
Yes.. wow.


----------



## rlk

pirate_girl said:


> I hope that was real, and think it is.
> Never know what sort of awesomeness one can find on the internets.
> Yes.. wow.



Of course it's real.  You're not allowed to post anything on the internet that's not true.

Bob


----------



## Dmorency

Has anyone seen this before/ This is the parking at our airport, I will try and take some more tomorrow before we clean the snow.


----------



## jpr62902

Alien egg pod thingy:


----------



## bczoom

Dmorency said:


> Has anyone seen this before/ This is the parking at our airport, I will try and take some more tomorrow before we clean the snow.



Those are called snow rollers.  It takes a pretty specific list of weather conditions to make them.


----------



## Doc

I didn't know what to call them (snow rollers) but I've seen them before.   Brrrr makes me cold just thinking of it.   Doesn't help that it is 10 degrees outside right now.


----------



## Dmorency

taken this morning


----------



## waybomb

They even go uphill?


----------



## bczoom

Damn, check out this art!
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...sterpieces-using-a-compass-snowshoes/70000410

A guy with an image, a compass and his snowshoes.
More pics at the link.


----------



## Doc

Taken while flying through a Rainbow.   Awesome!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman

*First Nipple*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Old bikers never die, they just add wheels.*


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Umbrella street in Portugal.   Beautiful


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> *Old bikers never die, they just add wheels.*
> [emoji3]


Hey. You found a picture of me on my scooter. Lol[emoji12]


----------



## mtntopper

Cool pic of two B-1 bombers out of Ellsworth AFB, South Dakota flying next to Devils Tower in Wyoming!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm calling this image,,,; Swamp Fox


----------



## Melensdad

This is just plain old funny


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like a whale, doesn't it?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

... Clearwater FL


----------



## Doc

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Best lightning pic ever!   Sunshine Skyway Bridge   Tampa Bay / St. Petersburg area.


----------



## pirate_girl

*1,200,000 Litre Backyard Pool*

Jerry and Marina Leussink of Sundre, Alberta and their amazing on-farm summer resort. The focal point of the resort is their 90 by 70 foot and 14 foot deep pond. The huge pond which also have a shallow end for kids has a 30 millimeter poly liner in it. Jerry keeps the water clean by adding chlorine and the water is constantly rotated with a pumping system.
Location: Sundre, Alberta, Canada

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb4vJ6BS9E0"]1,200,000 Litre Backyard Pool - YouTube[/ame]

http://prairiefarmreport.com/1200000-litre-backyard-pool/


----------



## Doc

I love the beach.


----------



## road squawker

Dang, I wonder if that Tag is scratchy.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This picture was taken last night where I live. We had a major thunderstorm roll through overnight. That land mass and water in the picture is lake superior and the sleeping giant.  Gives a whole new meaning to our city name "Thunder bay" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

beautiful


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> This picture was taken last night where I live. We had a major thunderstorm roll through overnight. That land mass and water in the picture is lake superior and the sleeping giant.  Gives a whole new meaning to our city name "Thunder bay"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Seems our "sleeping giant" had another great photo opportunity this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper

Mount Rushmore as seen through one of the Needles highway tunnels in Custer State Park.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is pretty cool. Tree carving.


----------



## Melensdad

Display against communism in Poland at a soccer match.

Sadly here in the US our students wear Che t-shirts and our professors praise communism/socialism.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .,.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...........


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Watermelon anyone?   Wonder how many gallons of vodka it would take to spike this melon?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Display against communism in Poland at a soccer match.
> 
> Sadly here in the US our students wear Che t-shirts and our professors praise communism/socialism.


 
 That's because not one of those Professors, or students, have actually lived under Communist/socialism.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope these turned out ok.
3 eagles I just spied across the road.


The nest is about 1/4 mile east of here.

.


----------



## pirate_girl

....then the deer came down near the pond.


----------



## Doc

Highway to Heaven


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FDNY


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There are . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What a difference 114 years makes!

December 17, 1903 and December 17, 2017


----------



## pirate_girl

I love the little photo tag thing on my phone.
Eagle!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's Sir Ringo Starr now.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ever wonder what’s inside a sewing machine?


----------



## Big Dog

jim slagle said:


> Ever wonder what’s inside a sewing machine?



No I don't believe that's the guts from the one grandma operated ......


----------



## pirate_girl

Dubya painting wounded warriors whom he's met.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sharing a flower . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few pictures of the storm last weekend.


----------



## Doc

Chicago Local #1 Iron Workers remake the Iconic "Lunch atop a Skyscraper" photo that was originally captured in 1932.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Chicago Local #1 Iron Workers remake the Iconic "Lunch atop a Skyscraper" photo that was originally captured in 1932.



I have a bunch of friends that work out of Local #3 (WPA/CPA) ..... crazy fkrs they are!


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is totally cool and awesome. My lovely  wife (bless her heart) found a perfect campfire glove for those cold below freezing nights that'll both allow me to keep my hand warm while holding my beer.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nostalgia . . .


----------



## Doc

Awesome pics Jim!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Nostalgia . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Downtown LA 1901 and 2001

(Thats the title where I found it. I think the first photo is earlier than 1901)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. ..


----------



## pirate_girl

It's really starting to look lovely out there.
I love the red bud and flowering crab apple trees.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ripleys aquarium in Toronto Ontario.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Margot Kidder


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Found on the net . . .


----------



## Doc

Marilyn Statue ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Almost looks like Clinton looking up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Almost looks like Clinton looking up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My veteran grandpa . . .


----------



## Doc

neat ....


----------



## Doc

Awesome selfie


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trains . . .


----------



## Doc

Amazing pic of Ant trying to pull down a Wasp.  Wow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kochia plants in Japan.


----------



## Doc

Janis Joplin pouring a drink before going on stage at Woodstock.  Wow.


----------



## Doc

Titanic and modern day cruise ship


----------



## Doc

> An incredible family vacation photo taken in the Nevada Desert during the 1960s.



Not sure if this is an awesome pic or a photoshopped pic.  If real what timing.  Wonder if they left before fallout reached their location?


----------



## Doc

Corvettes at Carlisle PA 2018
The Corvette Club made a flag out of Corvettes. 
Awesome.


----------



## Doc

The result of taking a panoramic photo while rolling down a hill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Newborn baby -1
Birth control device -0



On 28 April 2017, a mother proudly (and jokingly) displayed a photograph on her Facebook page showing her newborn baby clutching a Mirena-brand intrauterine birth control device (IUD) in his tiny hand, along with a caption that read, “Mirena fail!”


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Yummay!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best Furniture Store name of all time . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Somedays you just get an easy one . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Convoy tribute to Burt!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Andy Griffith Show Cast Pic


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Split Rock Lighthouse 54 foot high and sits on top of a 130 cliff over Lake Superior. 
Today waves on the open lake reaching 20 foot make way to the North Shore and pounds into the cliff and sprays 190 feet in the air! 
I would say WOW mother nature!

That's about 2 hours south of me. We're getting the same winds here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Split Rock Lighthouse 54 foot high and sits on top of a 130 cliff over Lake Superior.
> Today waves on the open lake reaching 20 foot make way to the North Shore and pounds into the cliff and sprays 190 feet in the air!
> I would say WOW mother nature!
> 
> That's about 2 hours south of me. We're getting the same winds here.



That is awesome!


----------



## Doc

Awesome indeed!!!   Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

My boy on the scene of a semi- rollover a little while ago.
I love you Ty.
Up all hours doing what you do.
That's hay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another one from last night on lake superior in Duluth Minnesota. Apparently ships were recording hurricane force winds.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104794



FLY NAVY!!!


----------



## Doc

Panama City Beach with Hurricane about to hit  NOT ....Just found out this pic was taken from Reddit and falsely attributed to Hurricane Michael.  I'll add the original ....


----------



## Doc

FLOTUS Melania: Beautiful!!!


----------



## Doc

What an Apple field looks like after a hurricane passes..


----------



## Doc

Amazing! San Francisco, California


----------



## pirate_girl

The Dark Hedges- Northern Ireland.

  creepy!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Sonny boy 1 and my number 1 love bug shopping for pumpkins.

She's a brat with the no smiles.
Just like her Nana.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

I left the light on for you ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

WWII vets.
They've been married for 70 years!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Fall in WV


----------



## Doc

eye candy ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Proof that all dogs go to Heaven.


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Down at the waterfront. There used to be 17 grain elevators like this down there shipping grains out all over the world. I believe we're down to 5 left running. A lot of the grain now heads west to Vancouver by train where it's shipped out.


----------



## Doc

Neuschwanstein Castle In Germany


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107175



I'd love to see how they decorate that "tree"!


----------



## pirate_girl

Real Americans.
Yes


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Tree of Death.....


----------



## Doc

Eagle Christmas Tree


----------



## pirate_girl

I love that tree, Doc!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's another one from last night on lake superior in Duluth Minnesota. Apparently ships were recording hurricane force winds.


Back in Duluth Minnesota again for a couple days. Very windy again. Someone took this shot this morning not far from our hotel


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Back in Duluth Minnesota again for a couple days. Very windy again. Someone took this shot this morning not far from our hotel



When did Michigan give Duluth to Minnesota?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

Only awesome because of sonny boy.
Yow!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Machine shop Christmas tree.


----------



## pirate_girl

Veteran's Bridge on the Maumee.
Today.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> ...



Doc, made me think of Murph and all his train pictures . . .


----------



## zekeusa

That winter scene is awesome !


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...



Hoar Frost -- Mother Nature's way of decorating for the holidays!


----------



## pirate_girl

Death Stairs- Peru


----------



## pirate_girl

What was found in a used transfusion bag.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> What was found in a used transfusion bag.
> 
> [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 107963


Awesome. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for blood transfusions keeping me alive until they could open me up to stop the bleeding in my liver  

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Greg, that is beautiful!    I'd like to use it myself; is it copyrighted?  (Don't need to be sued!)


Doc said:


> ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Greg, that is beautiful!    I'd like to use it myself; is it copyrighted?  (Don't need to be sued!)



I would feel safe using it as long as  you will not get financial gain from it.  I saw no copyright when I copied it from FB but .... that does not prove anything.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The sunrise this morning overlooking lake superior with a grain ship waiting for a load. 

This was taken only a few blocks from my place. The sleeping giant is just to the left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

A certain someone who we all know here sent me snowy Christmas wishes this morning.

Haha, thank you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we had our own Christmas surprise this morning. Yesterday I baked a batch of brown sugar cookies to deliver to the firehall down the street. They were out on a call when we went to deliver them so we just left them by the door with a card. I had shared that on Facebook yesterday. One of the firemen found me on Facebook and shared a picture of them eating the cookies. A nice heart warming feeling on Christmas morning. 






Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> The sunrise this morning overlooking lake superior with a grain ship waiting for a load.
> 
> This was taken only a few blocks from my place. The sleeping giant is just to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Awesome shot!  thanks

 Merry Christmas Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You too. Merry Christmas 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We took these last night. Front and back yard after snow all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Mountain village in Tibet


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The tree of Tule in Oaxaca, Mexico, is the tree with the largest trunk in the world. Its approximate age is 2,000 years


----------



## Doc

Below is a picture of the Pont Neuf Bridge in Paris . It is the oldest bridge in Paris and took 26 years to build. It was completed in 1604.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Below is a picture of the Pont Neuf Bridge in Paris . It is the oldest bridge in Paris and took 26 years to build. It was completed in 1604.


 
 What Bridge?????


----------



## pirate_girl

I've recently got reconnected with friends whom Steven and I had in Wakefield, England.
Martin was a good friend of his since they were young.
Martin met Stan Lee shortly before he passed away.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Wow!
Forget where this is.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Perfect timing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Blood moon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a cool timelapse photo someone did of the Terry Fox monument out on the highway a few miles from here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Judgement Day......is coming....


----------



## waybomb

Not sure if this will work - a Delta A350 crossing a blood moon in the Mojave a few years ago.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeodWT_FTwN/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_campaign=embed_video_watch_again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone mention stairs? . . .


----------



## Doc

Chicago River Jan 30 2019


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109537



You don't know how many bad memories a photo like that brings back.  She must be my age now and I can still remember pushing a trolley full of boxes of punch cards with one line of instruction on each down the hallway.  If you wanted a program to do something, you had to write it yourself.  You wrote each line of instruction down in a book and spent hours, sometimes days, transferring them to punch cards.  Heaven forbid that you misspelled anything, missed a line of instruction or got a card out of sequence.  That meant that you were DOOMED!!!!


----------



## bczoom

Computer paper and punch cards were what me and my sisters used for coloring paper when we were kids.  

My mom got creative and actually used it as wallpaper in the game room of the house.  Wasn't your turn taking a shot playing pool?  Turn around and read the source code on the walls.

I'm still a COBOL/CICS programmer but at least we can do compiles and executions very quickly now.  The mainframe I'm using now does about 350,000,000,000 instructions per second so there's very little if any wait for anything.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Isn't it amazing thinking back to the Stone Age of Computers and electronics?  My iPhone probably has more computing power than the mainframe I spent hours queueing to get on.  Oh, we used FORTRAN and WATFOR.  These days I couldn't write 1+1=2.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Niagara falls frozen over during the latest cold spell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wall of fog by the aerial lift bridge. That's the western tip of lake superior. I'm 4 hours northeast of there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This swan hugging the vet that saved him.


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> Isn't it amazing thinking back to the Stone Age of Computers and electronics?  My iPhone probably has more computing power than the mainframe I spent hours queueing to get on.  Oh, we used FORTRAN and WATFOR.  These days I couldn't write 1+1=2.



I'm so old I remember what COBOL is the acronym for!   :th_lmao:


----------



## bczoom

Danang Sailor said:


> I'm so old I remember what COBOL is the acronym for!   :th_lmao:


I'm so old that I still use COBOL every day.  I came out of retirement a few months ago because large institutions still use it but there's so few of us left that know it and they're willing to pay nicely to keep things running.  I'm probably the youngest person on the team.

ETA - Yea, I too know what the acronym stands for.  
I also use almost equally as old languages, systems, files commonly used with COBOL like CICS, MVS, JCL, VSAM...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> This swan hugging the vet that saved him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109596


 
 WOW!


----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Send Joe a Birthday Card!

Great article in the Times-Record News. Long but worth a read.

https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...an-100th-birthday-celebrate-cards/2939851002/

One of my Aunts was in the same nursing home untill she passed a few years ago. 
.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Send Joe a Birthday Card!
> 
> .



I will!!
Awww what a sweetheart!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Send Joe a Birthday Card!
> 
> .



I bet he gets a thousand!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I bet he gets a thousand!



I Googled the address.
I know where he is.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I bet he gets a thousand!



I hope he gets 10,000!


----------



## deand1

jim slagle said:


> Send Joe a Birthday Card!



https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...an-100th-birthday-celebrate-cards/2939851002/

He is getting one from me:


----------



## pirate_girl

I mailed out Mr. Cuba's post card today, with a very nice message as well.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I mailed out Mr. Cuba's post card today, with a very nice message as well.




Joe has received over 10,000 cards!

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...00-birthday-cards-13645654.php#photo-16988386

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Blue Orchid


----------



## Melensdad

War is coming...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Awesome!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> Awesome!



That is one hell of a picture!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111799
> 
> View attachment 111800


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I stopped at lunch to take a picture of nanabijou the sleeping giant. It was a little foggy on the north shore of the big lake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Gone fishin...


----------



## nixon

Didn’t know where else to put this . But, this guy is really ,really skilled ,or ,just really lucky ...


----------



## bczoom

Hey, I've done that before with the same size tree but I had a couple extra feet on each side and I chained/cabled the heck out of it to be sure. Luck or skill?  Don't know.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Here is something you don't see everyday ....

Yao Ming - 7’6”
Shaquille O’ Neal - 7’1”
Kevin Hart - 5’4”


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...



That is, without doubt, the most awesome smiley-face I'm ever going to see!


----------



## pirate_girl

Somebody is bragging on 106.
"The new bumper, those lights:!
Yes son, it's awesome.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Feasting on a raccoon or a cat I think.
Didn't get close enough to find out.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

There's sonny boy outside of "shitholio" Detroit, munching on cookies for dinner with one of the other guys.


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I see those eagles all the time at the dump. I once counted over 30 of them up in the trees. Last time I went, there was one only 6 ft away from the trailer watching as I unloaded. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Purple Heart recipient.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is what . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> This is what . . .



I can relate


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why older men don’t get hired . . .


----------



## Doc

This is a photograph of a space shuttle leaving earth, taken from the International Space Station.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well played . . .


----------



## Doc

Wijdesteeg Alley Amsterdam


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Venezuela


----------



## pirate_girl

Horses on a plane.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The fish were biting up in Oak Harbor today.
Lake Erie/Turtle Creek.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice catch of fish. 

I know I've posted similar pictures before but this is my view right now. Nanabijoo aka the sleeping giant. North shore of lake superior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That was my friend Sarah, her hubby, his brothers and some others on that fishing trip.
She's a heck of a horse rider and hunter too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Funny,.. I mentioned the sisters of Notre Dame in the dodgeball thread.
This is Sister Mary Robert Clare who taught me in elementary.
I've mentioned her frequently here on the forum through the years.
She was awesome!!
She recently went to Heaven.
Barely recognized her out of the habit.
Those kind eyes tho.
Never forgot those.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lamborghini Trattori

I had no idea they got their start manufacturing tractors!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kakabeka falls. Only 10 miles from my place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

I see barges on the Ohio all the time.  I marvel at them manuvering the bends in the river and passing each other while pushing 15 barges full of coal or whatever.   I saw one barge pushing 21 barges (3 wide by 7 long) one time.   That is the most I've seen here.   

Sure makes me appreciate this pic.  72 barges being pushed at Baton Rouge LA.    

The towboat Miss Kae-D using all of her 10,500 horsepower set an inland waterway record May 2, 1981, when she departed Baton Rouge, La., pushing 72 jumbo barges bound for Hickman, Ky. The record tow was 9 barges wide,8 barges long and covered 12.72 acres. Total loading capacity 113,400 net tons.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

One of my longtime childhood friends, Becky - lives in Florida and works for a medical supply company.
Today one of rehab facilities they supply for showed their appreciation by bringing them boxed lunches compliments of the local Chik-Fil-A, with a little patriotic feel thrown in.
Awesome!
That's her second from the left in the group.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Arizona is beautiful.    I will be there later this year.   Can't wait.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Arizona is beautiful.



Indeed!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Arizona is beautiful.    I will be there later this year.   Can't wait.


Both my parents and my in laws spend the winter there. They love it. 

Meanwhile, for those of you who like lightning pictures.....






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Amazing. Did you notice the guy on the ledge is actually standing on the sidewalk.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

No clue where they found this but how kewl is that:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> No clue where they found this but how kewl is that:



 I believe that is "wreck Island" off Queensland  somewhere along the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Given the apparent age, wouldn't one find it suspect that the rigging is intact?


----------



## waybomb

Bannedjoe said:


> Given the apparent age, wouldn't one find it suspect that the rigging is intact?


Water was sure high back then too.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Water was sure high back then too.



Global Warming???

 :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Finally!
Clinton St bridge progress in Defi.
Woot!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My aunt took the first one in her yard today. The second two are frequent guests in our yard. They do a good job at cleaning up the apples laying on the ground rotting. Speaking  of apples, I've been really enjoying the apple trees. One tree is almost ready to pick. I picked these yesterday. Yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Home Sweet Home . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Heavy load . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With the latest Colorado low that came through a few days ago, we received torrential rain followed by a full day of strong winds. This was taken 2hrs south of us in two harbors Minnesota. We had the same kind of waves coming in to our harbour in thunder bay. This is the north shore of lake superior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When asked what I did . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kakabeka falls. Just a short 7 minute drive from my house. Second largest set of falls In Ontario Canada. 

https://youtu.be/vWmOGKXN8ic

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Halnaker Tree Tunnel, northeast of Chichester, West Sussex, England.


----------



## Doc

Paris


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Is this awesome, I don't know.
I signed up at a website some time ago that will send you products to review.
I just received my first ever drone.
I flew it above my house to get a pic of my addition project and snapped this pic just before I lost control of it in the breeze and it flew off into the wild blue yonder.:th_lmao:
Not sure why that tin roof came out pink.


----------



## Doc

Michigan lighthouse before and after a winter storm.


----------



## Doc

Sequoia National Park in the winter.
I've never been there during any season ...one of these days I hope to see it in person.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kakabeka falls. Just down the road from my place. Second largest waterfalls in Ontario next to Niagara Falls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Split rock lighthouse, Two Harbors MN. Just north of Duluth on the shore of lake superior. Some big waves from the storm that dumped 2 feet of snow on Duluth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is what . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I saw this on a racing forum I frequent. The driver's explanation was that he could now afford a nice wrap because of the booming economy thanks to trump. He would have done one for Obama but the economy sucked and he couldn't afford it. 


..


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh, you drift in your Honda . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Mah boy at work, down by the river.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The path of frozen bamboo, Kyoto, Japan


----------



## Doc

Beautiful clear waters of Sicily!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This picture speaks a thousand words. This was taken this week in Newfoundland after the big storm


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm in a Facebook group with old friends from school.
I mean way back.
1972.
Someone shared a picture of the church's annual fall festival @ St. John's Catholic.
I'll be darned.
That's Sr. Mary Michaeleen.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Steam train double headers . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3F20t6PoYQ[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a picture of hitting the sound barrier at 767 mph.


----------



## Doc

Vancouver.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's what the families are doing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is called - A Mother's Love and Protection.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

A recent picture of the sleeping giant. North shore of lake superior near where I live.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lainy- boo.
This child has my heart like neither of the other two grandies do.
When I talk to her on the phone she goes on and on, and on...
Nana, know what?
Then she'll make up a rambling story to keep me on the phone, or she wants me to sing with her.
L' bebe magnifique.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Kids with autism.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very powerful picture pg. It reminded me of all the kids I worked with in foster care who moved from one place to another to another. Every time they moved it was a new set of rules routines friends school recreational activities etc. Sad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A regular sight up here when I go to the dump.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I was digging around in a file of old documents.
These are my footprints when I was a newborn.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125889


Things like this make me weak behind the knees.


----------



## JimVT

you must have been standing on one foot.


----------



## Doc

150 foot iceberg passes through Iceberg Alley near Ferryland, Newfoundland, Canada

Must be an older pic.  I used google maps to see where Ferryland is exactly and this same pic showed up.   Anyway what did surprise me was Ferryland is a tad further south than ND, Minn, Montana etc etc


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



That has to be a photoshop job.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm thinking my littlest grandbug is going to be a grease monkey like her Daddy.
She follows him around and loves the lawn tractor, hanging out in the garage vs running around playing.

Them yesterday.
Had a cook out and played all day in the fresh air.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

WV New River Gorge Bridge


----------



## pirate_girl

Sailors swimming off the USS America.


----------



## pirate_girl

Opening day at Disneyland.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The Canadian snowbirds are doing a cross country tour doing a show at select cities along the way. They were just in the city 10 minutes from me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had one of those antonov planes land here last year. HUGE!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> The Canadian snowbirds are doing a cross country tour doing a show at select cities along the way. They were just in the city 10 minutes from me.


Sad news today. While on their cross country tour doing fly bys at most major cities all across Canada, one of the planes crashed into a neighborhood. One fatality. 

https://youtu.be/r5Y3yKTShSU


----------



## Mill666er

A few technical details of the crash.


https://youtu.be/10Og_7sqU7s


----------



## pirate_girl

The flooding over at the dam in Defiance is extreme.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Follow up on the snowbird crash. They escorted their fallen comrade on her final journey home.


----------



## Doc

The Pyramids as seen from the center of Cairo


----------



## Doc

Ohio River Saturday June 13th.   SIL had the good eye and took the pic.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Awesome pic but something is out of place.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Awesome pic but something is out of place.



Yep.

Upper left side. Sign out of place and time.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Yep.
> 
> Upper left side. Sign out of place and time.



It took me a few seconds but I found it too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you ever need a dashboard . . .

http://www.americantorque.com/page/dashes


----------



## Doc

A friend took this pic the other night:
Dolly Sods WV   a very unique area in the eastern part of WV mountains.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

My son Ty and his lady love have been night fishing.
This is the all time record so far, for flathead cats.
52 lbs!
They use shad and bluegill for bait.
Felicia with her fishy.


----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> My son Ty and his lady love have been night fishing.
> This is the all time record so far, for flathead cats.
> 52 lbs!
> They use shad and bluegill for bait.
> Felicia with her fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128460


Will this one go on the grill?


----------



## pirate_girl

baldy347 said:


> Will this one go on the grill?



No.
They only keep and eat the smaller ones.
10 pounds and under.


----------



## Bannedjoe

A friend who lives/ed in OK, used to tell stories of "Noodling" for those things.
He had balls.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> A friend who lives/ed in OK, used to tell stories of "Noodling" for those things.
> He had balls.



The kid of mine has balls and so does she.
I asked him recently about noodling.
The answer was close to no fcking way, Mother.

Lol


----------



## tinbender

Noodling was always on my bucket list.  Actually  did it 3 years ago.Got 2 catfish.  The evening before   I went  wild hog hunting  in the dark with a knife. Got two .  The hounds were a big part of it.  You can get an Oklahoma boy to take you to do most anything.Bucket list shortened by 2 in 2 days/nights.


----------



## FrancSevin

tinbender said:


> Noodling was always on my bucket list. Actually did it 3 years ago.Got 2 catfish. The evening before I went wild hog hunting in the dark with a knife. Got two . The hounds were a big part of it. You can get an Oklahoma boy to take you to do most anything.Bucket list shortened by 2 in 2 days/nights.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

A grain silo becomes a nice little getaway.

I've a friend, Mason.
A relative of his did this.
How cool is that??


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Get to work fast cars! . . .


----------



## Doc

Dubai after Israel UAE deal.


----------



## Doc

Reality...off the set, Dana Perino with Tyrus


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

They finally pulled Lady Justice down off the courthouse yesterday.
It took them 4 hours, start to finish.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> They finally pulled Lady Justice down off the courthouse yesterday.
> It took them 4 hours, start to finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129402
> 
> View attachment 129403
> 
> View attachment 129404
> 
> View attachment 129405
> 
> View attachment 129406


Why????


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> Why????



Im sure the Lib judges inside decided Justice just wasn't needed anymore unless it social justice.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Im sure the Lib judges inside decided Justice just wasn't needed anymore unless it social justice.



????????

Nooooooooo.
She's getting a face lift.


https://www.northwestsignal.net/news/article_3a948045-aa04-5b0c-8984-60e4bff48a10.html


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ????????
> 
> Nooooooooo.
> She's getting a face lift.
> 
> 
> https://www.northwestsignal.net/news/article_3a948045-aa04-5b0c-8984-60e4bff48a10.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 129409



Glad to hear it’s a face lift!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I have to wonder who took his eye off the controls to take this pic?    I've always wanted to ride in one of these.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I have to wonder who took his eye off the controls to take this pic?    I've always wanted to ride in one of these.


Except the lead, I'm pretty sure the others are to be looking at their counterparts, not where they're going.
Or, it was the 2-seater version of the aircraft.


----------



## Doc

These are called Iridescent Clouds- known as "fire rainbows" or "rainbow clouds"
This is a diffraction phenomenon caused by small water droplets or ice crystals individually scattering light.
Pic - Elaine Joseph


----------



## Doc

Morning in Baldeneysee, Germany


----------



## Doc

Detroit Sunset Sep 03 2020


----------



## m1west

sunrise  the other day while doing chores here in Valley Springs


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took this yesterday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This lady . . .


----------



## Doc

The Sanctuary of Madonna della Corona is located in Spiazzi in and is one of the most picturesque locations in northern Italy


----------



## Doc

Paris.   Maybe someday I'll make it there.


----------



## Kaper

This is one I took several years ago at our butterfly bush, I call it 'Sharing a meal'. I was focusing on the butterfly when the bee flew into the scene.


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> Paris.   Maybe someday I'll make it there.


I was there in the 80's.  Never want to go back.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

New statue of Saint Pope John Paul II

This was recently installed in Poland and unveiled to the public.

St Pope JP II holding a large rock over his head, as he hurls it into a pool of red water.

The red water is symbolic of socialism/communism.
The rock is his faith and actions during the 1980's and he used his influence to destroy the grip and tyranny of socialism over the Polish people and free them.  The artist is concerned that the general lack of faith is allowing people to slip back into the belief that socialism fixes problems.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a shot of mt McKay overlooking the kam river. It's a local landmark that is part of the city's backdrop when looking to the south. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's a shot of mt McKay overlooking the kam river. It's a local landmark that is part of the city's backdrop when looking to the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Got an ex wife from Kamloops, is that around the Kam river somewhere?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## scotthouse

Nice pics in this thread everyone


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

"A lake that is noisy cannot reflect anything"

- Robert Adams


----------



## pirate_girl

Remember Baby Jessica?

View attachment 130736


----------



## pirate_girl

This is a library in China.

View attachment 130794


----------



## pixie

Some of those books are going to be VERY hard to get to ! Never mind browsing...


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> This is a library in China.
> 
> View attachment 130794



Mirrors on the ceiling give an interesting view.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

The Ohio River Great Bend, Ravenswood Wv.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was searching for this one hit wonder which is a song I happen to love.
Anyway, the old film footage accompanying the song got me curious.
I did some Googling.

Mildred Unger, whose father was an early balloonist and aviator, is best known for taking one of the hippest dance crazes of the time to the skies as she performed the Charleston on the wing of an airplane as a ten year old in 1926! She did her dancing at an altitude of 2,000 feet.



[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pan1ZjDQloo[/ame]


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

Nobody can paint a picture like GOD


----------



## Doc

This village is built on a basaltic cliff more than 50m high and spreads about 1 kilometers long.(Castelifollit de La Roca, Spain)


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131167


----------



## pirate_girl

The S.S. Edmund Fitzgerald sank Nov. 10, 1975, during a storm on Lake Superior. The vessel was carrying a load of iron ore pellets to a Detroit steel mill when it plunged to the bottom 17 miles from Whitefish Point in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. All 29 crewmen were lost.



View attachment 130701


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

McCloud Falls, Mt. Shasta.
The McCloud River Trail California


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cloud cap inn


----------



## Pontoon Princess

north side of mt hood headed up to cloud cap inn



1925 White Motor Company, model 15-45


----------



## Pontoon Princess

where's Waldo


----------



## Ironman

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

July 4 in West Yellowstone, got a total of 14 inches that day


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just took these in the yard a while ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> ?


Are you on drugs?  LOL!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Are you on drugs?  LOL!!!


I should have added, if the visuals of that makes anyone feel woozy, it can be deleted.
(Groovy man)...


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I should have added, if the visuals of that makes anyone feel woozy, it can be deleted.
> (Groovy man)...


Far out, man!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

This is a cake sculpture.
?









						Clitheroe baker's incredible 6ft cake of Santa hugging a nurse as a 'thank-you' to heroic NHS staff
					

A massive 6ft cake of a life-sized Santa hugging a nurse has been donated to Royal Bolton Hospital to thank NHS staff for their tireless work during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.burnleyexpress.net


----------



## Lenny

That's awesome!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mount McKay overlooking the city. The lake was completely frozen over with no snow.


----------



## Ironman

Cheesecake tacos!  Or whatever you want it to be


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Some assembly required...
?


----------



## pirate_girl

❤❤❤


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 132679View attachment 132680


You made their day!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> You made their day!!!!


Santa "Big Ben" made their day.
I had nothing to do with it.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lake superior this morning. Sleeping giant in the background.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------

